# 2009 jetta gli inner headlights not working car has less than 10,000 miles on it. outer headlights are ok



## wantanothervw (Apr 6, 2010)

i'm stumped. i have my ross tech hooked up and looking for fault codes. the problem is that the outer headlights work fine (and high beams work fine also but they only go through the outer headlights) though the inner headlights will not come on! the headlights are stock. the foglights work (they are stock also) is there something i should be looking at on my ross tech that im not seeing? i don't get this! i've never had a mk5 before. any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

nothing is wrong. You have to enable the halogen high beams to work via VAG-COM. See MKV forum FAQ for more information


----------



## wantanothervw (Apr 6, 2010)

*yeah i saw that yesterday done and done*

as homer simpson would say "D'oh" yeah i did it and it works great now. one thing though. i had the seatbelt warnings turned off before i changed the headlights around. now the seatbelt chimes are back on? how can i shut them off again without changing the new headlight setup? the windows still go up and down through the remote though which was done through vag-com.


----------

